# FreeBSD Ports Guide.



## ciscoh4x0r (Jul 13, 2010)

Hello, I am new to FreeBSD, I'm changing from linux to FreeBSD... and I'm reading the handbook and more thing... But I just don't have enought time to read a lot...

So, I'm a exprienced user in linux, mostly Gentoo Linux, I know portage is based or knows to work like freeBSD ports... And I'm looking a quickly text, guide, article, to learn fast how to use it.

Thank you.:stud


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 13, 2010)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/porters-handbook/


----------



## anomie (Jul 13, 2010)

Also: ports(7)

Believe me, you will save time by _reading_ (and understanding) up front.


----------



## ciscoh4x0r (Jul 13, 2010)

Thank you for your answers, Ok, I will read it all.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jul 13, 2010)

Every few months the specific way I upgrade ports
changes, sometimes slightly, more rarely,
changes significantly.
(csup, cvsup, portmaster -d , custom .zsh,
native make commands... ) currently.  
Problems upgrading ports:  one can find information
searching the freebsd-questions list on such
subjects as:
apache, gettext, etc. (Also the recent thread:
ports needs stability << in this forum).


----------

